# Progesterone cream during pregnancy?



## canyonsmom (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi! I am just now 4 weeks pregnant with my second child. I had a difficult time getting pregnant this time around, so I began charting my temps and gathered from my low temps after ovulation that I may have low progesterone. I also remembered spotting early on in my first pregnancy, and after the dr tested me, he was worried about my progesterone levels, although I was never put any any supplement. So, I decided this cycle to try using a progesterone cream. I use Emerita Pro-Gest, and applied it twice everyday after ovulation. I got pregnant this cycle (obviously), and now I'm wondering if I should continue using the cream or if I should stop. Thank you for all of your help, it is really appreciated!


----------



## jules33 (Jun 20, 2010)

Congratulations on your pregnancy!! If you slathered progesterone cream on yourself 10 times a day, it probably wouldn't make much of a difference. I don't think you're hurting yourself or the baby if you keep using it, but I don't think the cream is nearly concentrated enough to do much of anything. Progesterone is kind of hard to test for too, because it comes in waves. You could ask your doctor or midwife for suppositories or injections, but if you're not truly deficient, they can make you very sick (nausea, vomiting, dizziness, depression), however it shouldn't harm the baby. Talk to your doctor and this time, ask him or her exactly why s/he's concerned about it and also why s/he didn't suggest supplementing last time. Never be afraid to ask a million questions, including my personal favorite, "WHY?" Don't let them get away with giving you half-assed answers no matter how busy or behind schedule they are  Best of luck to you!!!


----------



## canyonsmom (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you SO MUCH for your reply, jules33!!!! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Kkrpata (Jan 18, 2011)

If you became pregnant while using progesterone, you should continue using it throughout your first trimester. I disagree that you could use it 10 times a day, I do not think that is a good idea. Also, I wouldn't quit using it suddenly. You should use it as directed (as I'm sure you were) until you hit 12 weeks and your placenta takes over making enough progesterone. A sudden drop in progesterone (especially if you were low in the first place) could cause a miscarriage. Let your doctor know you are using it as well. He can test your levels as you end your first trimester.


----------



## jules33 (Jun 20, 2010)

I wasn't actually suggesting that she use it 10X a day, I apologize if either of you took it that way. I was actually trying to describe how negligible the amount of actual progesterone is in those nonprescription progesterone creams. Ceasing to use it now will not cause her blood progesterone to drop, as it most likely hasn't raised it at all. I agree, as I said in my post, that she should speak to her midwife or doctor about it


----------



## beccabus (May 20, 2008)

I'm using the same progesterone cream. I plan to take some form of progesterone through 20 weeks. My best friend had many miscarriages in a row and the first month she began using progesterone cream, she conceived and is about to deliver any day now. She used progesterone cream until she saw her OBGYN, who then prescribed her Prometrium--a progesterone pill, which is much stronger than the cream. I believe she continued taking prometrium through 16 weeks.

Progesterone is often taken by women throughout pregnancy. It helps to prevent miscarriage in the first half of pregnancy and helps to deter early labor in the later half of pregnancy. It is completely harmless to your baby.


----------



## texasfarmom (Sep 24, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kkrpata*
> 
> If you became pregnant while using progesterone, you should continue using it throughout your first trimester. I disagree that you could use it 10 times a day, I do not think that is a good idea. Also, I wouldn't quit using it suddenly. You should use it as directed (as I'm sure you were) until you hit 12 weeks and your placenta takes over making enough progesterone. A sudden drop in progesterone (especially if you were low in the first place) could cause a miscarriage. Let your doctor know you are using it as well. He can test your levels as you end your first trimester.


----------



## texasfarmom (Sep 24, 2009)

Also:

*Why is the TOPICAL dose for Natural Progesterone 20 mg/day and the equivalent ORAL dose for Natural Progesterone 200 mg/day?*

Yes, this is true. The TOPICAL Natural Progesterone dose is 10 times that of the ORAL Natural Progesterone dose. This is because the ORAL Natural Progesterone dose is prefiltered by the liver and 90% inactivated.

This was taken from this source.


----------



## karel (Jul 7, 2012)

Hello need help, I'm 26 and have had an irregular period forever. My husband and I have been trying to concieve for over a year. A doctor told me he thought I had low progesterone so we started using a natural cream. Well I've since missed my period by almost 2 weeks, and my breasts are very very sore, swollen, and darkening around the nipple. I'm having other nipple changes as well that look suspicous. When I'm not nausiated and vomiting I'm craving food and eating. I feel I'm pregnant so we decided to take a test, but its negative. Since I was on the cream I'm scared to go off as I might cause a misscarriage if the tests are wrong. Has anyone else been through this ? And what should I do? Without insurance I can't afford to go to the doctor so if anyone can answer these question for me I would greatly appreciate.


----------



## wissa19 (Jul 7, 2011)

Karel - You may want to post in the infertility forum. There are lots of women over that have experience with low progesterone and trouble getting pregnant.

It's possible the cream is holding your period off. Progesterone can also mimic pregnancy symptoms...as your body makes lots of it when you're pregnant.

Have you taken a FRER pregnancy test? I would test again in a couple days first thing in the morning. (Sometimes tests can be bad.) 
If it still comes up negative, find a clinic where you can get a blood test done.


----------



## HealthyHappyMom (Jul 2, 2012)

As an complement and/or alternative to your current medicine protocol, you may consider using natural therapy options. I naturally balanced my progesterone level by eating progesterone-friendly foods, taking herbal tinctures, applying essential oils on my womb, and a few other support. I was considered about taking conventional medicine that may have potential adverse effect, so I decided to explore this alternative route with the guidance of a healthcare professional. Glad I did because it worked very well for me. I sustained a healthy pregnancy and gave birth, naturally.


----------



## MrsKoehn (May 12, 2012)

For me, the root cause of all the hormones being out an infertility was that my thyroid pretty well didn't work. Now I take a full replacement dose of Naturethroid (NT-1) and Lugal's Iodine. Highly recommend that.


----------

